# Angeln auf Teneriffa - wer hat Erfahrung?



## zorates (27. Juni 2018)

Im September bin ich für drei Wochen auf der Insel. Kennt jemand interessante Stellen wo es sich lohnt vom Ufer aus zu angeln? Oder weiß jemand mit dem es sich lohnt mit dem Boot raus zu fahren. Aber bitte nicht die übliche " Touriverarsche" in den Häfen. Licence Pescar habe ich und Routen sind auch vor Ort. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa - wer hat Erfahrung?*

Hallo Zorates,
überhaupt nicht mein Gebiet, aber vielleicht kannst du dich hier einlesen:
https://www.google.de/search?q=ange...bAhVPZFAKHcAlASkQrQIIPygEMAE&biw=1951&bih=930
lg


----------



## Mork (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa - wer hat Erfahrung?*

Hallo,
ich war vor knapp 4 Wochenauf Teneriffa. Wir haben zwar nicht vom Ufer aus geangelt aber waren tauchen und haben dabei viele Fische gesehen. An vielen Häfen wird auch aktiv geangelt, ich denke da kann man sich gute Infos holen.


Wir waren dann mit der *Crested Wave *(https://crestedwave.com/) 7 Stunden Hochseeangeln. 



Das Boot, die Crew, Verplfegung war sehr gut. Es wurde sich viel Mühe gegeben (vielleicht auch zuviel, denn wir haben viele Angelarten durchprobiert, aber da hätten wir vielleicht mehr Wünsche äußern müssen). Wir haben zwar nur 2 Baraccudas gefangen aber auf dem Echolot hat man die Fische zumindest gesehen.


Die Faht an sich war toll und wir haben Delfine, Wale und eine Schildkröte gesehen und wurden auch gut versorgt. Aus meiner Sicht hat sich die Fahrt gelohnt.


Ich fand die Gegend um Playa de San Juan echt toll und nocht sehr vom Tourismus unberührt. Hier habe auch meinen Tauchschein in natürlicher und familiärer Atmosphäre gemacht. (http://www.guidos-bubble-club.de/)


Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


Gruß
Mork


----------



## zorates (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa - wer hat Erfahrung?*

Danke für Eure Antworten, 
Crested Wave kenne ich - die fahren aber nur am Tag raus. Die Canarios starten immer erst Abends mit den Fischerbooten und bringen frühs die Tune mit rein. Leider hatte ich noch nicht die Zeit zum ruhigen fischen auf der Insel. Auch beim Schnorcheln bei uns in der Bucht sieht man die Hornhechte und in den Molen der Marines tummeln sich die Meeräschen - gut da ist das Angeln verboten.


----------



## Trickyfisher (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa - wer hat Erfahrung?*

Hi, ich war auch schon mal mit der Crested Wave unterwegs und ich muß sagen, war echt gut.
Ok, es ist so eine "Touri" Tour, wo 10 mann auf ein Boot gepackt werden und dann wird mal eine Stunde lang geschleppt, anschließend gibts Grundfischen.
Ich erwartete eigentlich eine leichte Angel mit 2 kleinen Haken und Kalamarie Köder, doch es kam anders.
Wir bekamen jeder einen kurzen Big game Knüppel mit fetter Multi in die Hand, als Köder kam eine ganze Makrele drauf und runter damit.
Was dann abging war Hardcore. Ich fing beim ersten Mal 2 Rochen, einer davon mit geschätzten 40-50Kg, dieser Drill war einfach extrem, gut eine halbe Stunde lang während mir die Sonne mit 40°C aufs Hirn brannte.
Weils so gut war, bin ich in der zweiten Urlaubswoche wieder mit der Crescent Wave raus, diesmal gabs wieder einen Rochen und sogar einen gut 150cm langen Grundhai.
Also ich kanns nur empfehlen.
Auch durchaus erfolgreich war das Angeln am Abend und in der Nacht von den Klippen aus mit (gröberer) Schwimmermontage mit Knicklicht und ein ganzer shrimp als Köder.
Gefangen habe ich damit "Brandbrassen" bis zu gut 1Kg schwer, also schon ganz schön ordentlich.
Auch Grundfischen kann einen Sinn machen, oder mit Köderfisch (lebend oder tot) im Mittelwasser, aber bitte nur wirklich starkes Gerät nehmen, mir hat mal auf Lanzarote ein Monster die ganze Rolle leer gezogen, ohne auch nur irgendwas dagegen ausrichten zu können.
Und das war eine starke Brandungsrute, Pilkrolle und 45er Schnur.
Viel spaß und schreib, wie´s war.
TL
Johannes


----------

